# Review: Convoy L6 (XHP-70, 2x26650)



## stephenk (May 28, 2016)

For submission in the Reviews forum

*Disclaimer*
I won this Convoy L6 on a CPF Forum giveaway competition run by forum member L.N. and the light was sent by GearBest. Big thanks for L.N. and GearBest for this giveaway opportunity. 

*Introduction*
The Convoy L6 is a high lumen beast of a light using a single Cree XHP-70 emitter. This review is of the 5000k N2 3A Neutral White version of this light. Multiple other tint options are also available from cool to warm white.

*Manufacturer specifications*
Host: Black / integrated head
Modes: low 50mA - mid 200mA - high 1700mA - turbo 5000mA (Typical current) (Double click side switch ----> strobe)
Switch: 125V 10A forward switch in tail controls on/off, side switch controls the mode
Reflector: OP & Aluminum Alloy, maximum diameter 67.8mm, hight 48.2mm
LED: CREE XHP70 soldered on 20mm copper plate, the maximum flux is more than 3800lm
Waterproof level: IPX8
Battery: L6 runs on 2pcs 26650 batteries (max length 70mm each)
Head diameter: 75mm
Outer diameter of battery tube: 35mm
Inner diameter of the battery tube: 27mm
Flashlight length: 255mm
Light weight: 550g
Packaging weight: 761g

*Packaging*
The light arrived well protected in a plain cardboard box with foam packaging. This was within a larger box with bubble wrap. 






*Accessories*
The only accessory provided in the box was a tactical ring. This can be swapped for a plain ring that is flush with the shaft. A lanyard, spare O rings, and spare lens would be nice, but would bump up the cost of a ‘budget’ priced light. 

*Build quality*
This is my first Convoy light, and have to say I’m extremely impressed with the build quality. The threads are well lubed and smooth. O rings were in place in all the right places. The construction is solid - almost LED Lenser standard solid! The knurling is grippy, with an ergonomic feel (due to use of 26650 format). The emitter was well centred. There is a tactical bezel. No flaws found and works perfectly. 












It should be noted that both +ve and -ve springs are bypassed, which is impressive in a stock light! The light is also easily moddable for those who are that way inclined. 












There is no Convoy logo on the light which is odd, but maybe to improve grip? 

This light is designed for 2x 26650 li-ion cells, with the Keeppower 5200mAh protected 26650s being recommended by Simon (Convoy) on the company website. Be aware that the maximum cell length that fits in this light is 70mm, and thus only the shorter 2015 version of the above mentioned cells will fit. Check with your seller before purchasing if in doubt. There was some wiggle room around the above mentioned cell so slightly wider cells should fit. As the cells are in series, only use unprotected cells if you know what you are doing and taken the necessary precautions. 






There is apparently low voltage protection at 6V (approx. 3V per cell) and IPX 8 rating. This was not tested (as I didn’t want to face a 2x 9 hour charge time of the 26650s in an MC1). 

*User interface*
No instructions were provided in the packaging. The tail switch turns the light on and off and can also be used for tactical/momentary on. The side switch switches between modes in the order of low>medium>high>turbo. There is memory, so the order will start with the previously used mode. A double click goes to strobe mode, and I did accidentally activate this a few times when trying to quickly cycle through modes. The strobe appears to be approximately 3 flashes/second. A quarter turn of the tail cap locks out the light. I like the simple but effective user interface. 

I had a few issues finding the side switch in pitch black light, even with a silver ring around it. I would personally like a glow in the dark ring around the switch.

*Brightness and beam*
The light uses constant current, and thus high drain batteries are unlikely to significantly improve performance. However I would be interested to see this tested by other users with the right equipment. Cells must be able to handle the 5A draw. 

5000k (N2 3A) is fantastic tint. Despite not being a dedicated high-CRI emitter, the colour rendering is good enough for most tasks due to the neutral tint. The hotspot is more yellow, and the smooth spill beam appears to be a fairly pure white. Due to the orange peel reflector, there is absolutely no sign of the XHP quad die “donut” unless the light is within 1m of the illuminated object. 

















On the night I took test shots it was very smoky due to nearby bush fires. The neutral white beam noticeably cut through the haze far better than the cool white lights I had with me. I’m impressed by the fact that Convoy offer a range of tints for many of their lights, something that most manufacturers do not do. I’d love to see this light in the 5 other available tints, particularly at the warmer end!

The modes are well spaced. Based on a ceiling bounce test in comparison with ANSI lumen figures from other lights, I would estimate the modes at approximately 50-60, 220-250,1200-1400, and 3000-3500 lumens. Other reviewers with an integrated sphere should be able to provide far more accurate figures, particularly at the higher end. During 40 minutes of use, or which 20 was in turbo, I did not visually notice any decrease in brightness. 

There is no timed or thermal step down when in turbo mode, so it is up to the user to control this aspect. This is good in that it allows the user to run the light in turbo for periods of time that fit the ambient conditions instead of having a forced step down. However, it also means that this light should not be left unattended for more than around 5 minutes in turbo mode. I have run the light on the highest mode for 5 minutes in 25 degree celsius heat and medium breeze - the fins were starting to get reasonably hot (but not too hot to touch), and the shaft was only slightly warm. I probably could have run the light in turbo for a few more minutes. In high mode, heat did not seem to be an issue at all. 

There is no moonlight mode, but personally I see little need for a moonlight mode in large lights. I would use my keychain light for moonlight! 

The light uses a current controlled driver with no PWM, and indeed no PWM was detected by the usual methods. 

Below are some real world photos taken in an urban woodland, in hazy (smoke) conditions, with turbo mode. 

















*Pros:*


Impressive brightness from a single emitter.
Nice tint (5000k) with good colour rendering - other tints available.
Simple user interface.
4 well spaced modes (from low to turbo) plus hidden strobe.
Handles heat well.
Excellent build quality.
Springs bypassed.
Easy to mod.
Tail or head stands.

*Things that would be nice to have, but would add to cost:*


User configurable thermal step down in turbo.
Lanyard.
Spare lens or O Rings.

*Cons:*


No instructions provided in packaging.
Side button not easy to find in pitch black.

*Additional accessories I’d like to see for this flashlight:*


Lens cap for protection.
Lantern diffuser (? if it could handle the heat).

*Conclusion*
This is a low cost, high quality, high lumen flashlight with a simple but effective user interface. The value for money is impressive, as is the range of tint options. The light's output certainly has the "wow" factor with everyone who I've showed it off to. Modders can easily push performance even further. This is the first Convoy light I've owned, and I am suitably impressed.


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 28, 2016)

Excellent review!!


----------



## nfetterly (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Like the format; 2x22650, tail on/off with side switch doing the levels (& hidden strobe).

Sort of like a monster [email protected] (did I say that?).


----------



## SCEMan (May 28, 2016)

Nice review - well done!
Any battery voltage indicator?


----------



## stephenk (May 28, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> Sort of like a monster [email protected] (did I say that?).


I'd agree, but a zillion times brighter! 
Its length is halfway between a 2C and 3C [email protected] 



SCEMan said:


> Any battery voltage indicator?


Not that I'm aware of. However there is apparently low voltage protection. 
This is a 'budget' light, so doesn't have all the bells and whistles. However, as mentioned in my review, the build quality is impressive.


----------



## richbuff (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the review.

Interesting configuration, replete with its 2 x 26650 protected cells and one XHP70 emitter and 3,800 lumens, with three inch diameter head. 

It would be interesting to see what IMR cells would do for a possible lumen boost to around maybe 4,500 lumens.


----------



## Wendee (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the great review stephenk. Those are great pictures too! The L6 looks like an impressive light


----------



## Tac Gunner (May 28, 2016)

richbuff said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Interesting configuration, replete with its 2 x 26650 protected cells and one XHP70 emitter and 3,800 lumens, with three inch diameter head.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what IMR cells would do for a possible lumen boost to around maybe 4,500 lumens.


Congrats on winning this this, I ended up being the runner up lol! Nice review, the pics are great.

Richbuff this light doesn't benefit from high drain or unprotected cells. The guys over on BLF have already done enough with this light and found that it performs the same no matter the battery type. It's a constant current light driven at 4 or 5 amps I believe and any quality 26650 can handle that. To get 4500 lumens takes a resistor mod.


----------



## L.N. (May 30, 2016)

Wow, good to hear that you are happy with the light!


----------



## nfetterly (May 30, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> Thanks for the review. Like the format; 2x22650, tail on/off with side switch doing the levels (& hidden strobe).
> 
> Sort of like a monster [email protected] (did I say that?).



Got one on order shortly after making that post


----------



## CelticCross74 (May 30, 2016)

Wow! That is one HELL of a good budget light cannon! Also that is one BIG light! The reflector width and depth are massive I love it! OP those pics you took are outstanding! How much does this light go for anyways? With so much power on tap plus such a capable emitter the light should have 5 or even six modes but the 4 modes it does have look to be enough. Great review!


----------



## stephenk (May 30, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Wow! That is one HELL of a good budget light cannon! Also that is one BIG light! The reflector width and depth are massive I love it! OP those pics you took are outstanding! How much does this light go for anyways? With so much power on tap plus such a capable emitter the light should have 5 or even six modes but the 4 modes it does have look to be enough. Great review!


Thanks. It is currently around $50-$70, which for the build quality and output is impressive. The modes are very well spaced. Personally I think 4 modes works well.


----------



## SG Hall (May 30, 2016)

Very good review stephenk, thanks. I expect the run of 26650 lights to continue and that's a good thing. It appears that Convoy have planted their value for money flag with this light. [emoji106]


----------



## narmattaru (Jun 2, 2016)

i got L6 delivered yesterday.
here is a quick comparasion of L6 and X3 in their maximum brightness.
there also will be more photos in couple of days.
[video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twix5Sxy9QM[/video]


----------



## Wendee (Jun 2, 2016)

narmattaru said:


> i got L6 delivered yesterday.
> here is a quick comparasion of L6 and X3 in their maximum brightness.
> there also will be more photos in couple of days.
> [video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twix5Sxy9QM[/video]



Hi narmattaru & welcome! :welcome:

Thanks for the pictures and link to the video. I couldn't understand what you were saying in the video (different language) but the beam shots were great!

You might want to check your link to YouTube above. I think it might need to be shortened to work. I was able to find your video using this link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twix5Sxy9QM 

I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## narmattaru (Jun 3, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Hi narmattaru & welcome! :welcome:
> 
> Thanks for the pictures and link to the video. I couldn't understand what you were saying in the video (different language) but the beam shots were great!
> 
> ...



thanx.
i expect that review will have been finished and posted by the next Monday

flashlight seems to be good from the quality\price side


----------



## narmattaru (Jun 6, 2016)

deleted


----------



## sandalian (Jun 6, 2016)

I tried Convoy L6 with non branded (but protected) 26650 but can only get 2 modes and quite dim, what might be wrong? 

I'm suspecting the batteries but that's the best I can get for now. Buying from aboard will took 1-2 months because batteries cant be shipped by plane.


----------



## atbglenn (Jun 6, 2016)

Got my 5000K L6 a few days ago. Can't say enough good things about it. Needless to say, I love it


----------



## narmattaru (Jun 7, 2016)

L6 requires high-drain batteries. 
so this might be reason


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 8, 2016)

sandalian said:


> I tried Convoy L6 with non branded (but protected) 26650 but can only get 2 modes and quite dim, what might be wrong?
> 
> I'm suspecting the batteries but that's the best I can get for now. Buying from aboard will took 1-2 months because batteries cant be shipped by plane.


What are the length of your cells? If you read though the thread over on BLF a lot of "problems" have been solved by using the correct length cells. I believe the ideal length is 67-69mm per cell. Longer and it is to tight of a fit and if shorter the cells don't make good connection.



narmattaru said:


> L6 requires high-drain batteries.
> so this might be reason


Actually the L6 is a constant current light drawing about 5 amps at the tail. Any quality 26650 cell will run it just fine. Most guys on BLF are using protected 5200 or 4200mah cells.


----------



## stephenk (Jun 9, 2016)

Just another Convoy L6 beam shot. This time on turbo, looking at trees 220m away.


----------



## totobel (Jun 9, 2016)

Where can we buy that internationally ?
Amazon doesn't seem to sell it.
Found it only on aliexpress, good enough ?


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 9, 2016)

totobel said:


> Where can we buy that internationally ?
> Amazon doesn't seem to sell it.
> Found it only on aliexpress, good enough ?


I bought mine on banggood. Still waiting for it to arrive though. Somehow my 26650s got here first


----------



## Wendee (Jun 9, 2016)

totobel said:


> Where can we buy that internationally ?
> Amazon doesn't seem to sell it.
> Found it only on aliexpress, good enough ?



"Shenzhen Convoy Electronics Co., Ltd" on AliExpress is the Convoy store. You'll notice the name "Simon" on the AliExpress page under "Service Center".

I ordered a Convoy C8 from AliExpress and it was shipped right away. It arrived in perfect condition and I was impressed with the build quality of this light (Convoy has a great reputation for their products). The light is impressive and it was a great price (& free shipping). The L6 is certainly an impressive light! The photos above are amazing! 

Personally, I will only order Convoy flashlights from AliExpress (for various reasons).

I hope this information is helpful


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 9, 2016)

Stephenk thanks for that last photo, it's the type of beamshot I have been waiting for! Truly light everywhere, definitely puts it farther up on to buy list as it looks to be a great all around light.



totobel said:


> Where can we buy that internationally ?
> Amazon doesn't seem to sell it.
> Found it only on aliexpress, good enough ?


Yes as Wendee said "Shenzhen Convoy Electronics Co. LTD." on Alixexpress is Simon's (owner of Convoy) official store. I have yet to order from him but everything I have read heavily suggests to order directly from him.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 11, 2016)

man....everywhere I look the NW version of this light is sold out and on back order. I at least have my 2200 OTF lumen Eagtac MX25L2 to keep my big light jets cool until stores get restocked.


----------



## powerfire (Jun 16, 2016)

What is your opinion guys this light vs Acebeam K60 ?

Also I'm a bit scared because I read out that there is battery problem 
So what battery I need to buy but that they are checked to work well and fit, but not expensive ?


----------



## stephenk (Jun 16, 2016)

powerfire said:


> What is your opinion guys this light vs Acebeam K60 ?
> 
> Also I'm a bit scared because I read out that there is battery problem
> So what battery I need to buy but that they are checked to work well and fit, but not expensive ?


I don't have an Acebeam K60 so can't answer that question. 

26650s between 65mm and 70mm in length should fit. The most suitable choice will depend on where you live (i.e. your purchase options) and whether you want protected or unprotected cells. Cells must be able to connect in series. I'm personally using the shorter 2015 version of the Keeppower 5200mAh protected.


----------



## powerfire (Jun 17, 2016)

I have no idea where to check does cells are able to connect in series 
I would like to take protected but cheaper.

Soshine 26650 3.7V 4200mAh Protected, max continuous discharge is 8A, and price is 17.40 $ for two.

SKY RAY SR26650 3.7V 5000mAh Protected, no other informations, price is 15.52 $ for two.

Also there is a unprotected :

KeepPower 5200mAh 26650 Rechargeable 3.7V IMR Flat Lithium Battery Max 30A, price is 18.65 $ for two.

No idea what can be able to connect in series.


----------



## stephenk (Jun 18, 2016)

powerfire said:


> I have no idea where to check does cells are able to connect in series
> I would like to take protected but cheaper.
> 
> Soshine 26650 3.7V 4200mAh Protected, max continuous discharge is 8A, and price is 17.40 $ for two.
> ...



If the cell has a raised or button top at the +ve end, then it should connect in series. 
When it comes to li-ion cells, it is best not to skimp too much on price. High quality cells from reputable manufacturers should always be used. There are plenty of reviews by HKJ at http://lygte-info.dk and topics in the batteries forum.


----------



## totobel (Jun 23, 2016)

Wendee said:


> "Shenzhen Convoy Electronics Co., Ltd" on AliExpress is the Convoy store. You'll notice the name "Simon" on the AliExpress page under "Service Center".
> 
> I ordered a Convoy C8 from AliExpress and it was shipped right away. It arrived in perfect condition and I was impressed with the build quality of this light (Convoy has a great reputation for their products). The light is impressive and it was a great price (& free shipping). The L6 is certainly an impressive light! The photos above are amazing!
> 
> ...



very helpful, thank you !

too bad he doesn't sell protected batteries with it ... it's not that easy to find apparently.

http://lygte-info.dk => this site is great, but man ... it's too much reading. He should just make a ranking table...

i'm still unsure which battery i should buy, but those 2 are good candidates
http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Soshine%2026650%205500mAh%20(Black)%20UK.html
[url]http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/TrustFire%20TF32650%206000mAh%20%28Black-red%29%20UK.html
[/URL]


----------



## noetik (Jun 24, 2016)

The short version of the recommended "Keeppower 26650 5200mAh" are hard to come by indeed, only source I found is :

"Best Power Co., Ltd" on AliExpress (store n° 918105)

I sent them a message to confirm the size, no answer yet.
I have never ordered from them so I have no idea if they are reliable or not.

The second candidate link you posted is for a 32650, not a 26650, that means the diameter will be 32 mm instead of 26 mm and won't fit.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 27, 2016)

After 5 weeks of shipping time I finally got my L6!!! What a beast! I chose the 4000mah high amp King Kong cells very carefully for length. The threads and O ring were dry as bone when I got it so thankfully I have lots of Nyogel on hand. Man this thing is crazy bright! Build quality seems pretty good as well. For such a high powered light I am surprised they did not go with 2x32650's. I like the mode spacing well done! I wish it had the Convoy logo on the side. Despite the L6's crazy output it does not throw near as well as my 2200 lumen ET MX25L2 which I found kind of surprising but hey for what you pay you get a LOT! As for cells I have seen a few YT vids from users that think they got a bad light but are using cells that are to long. It was the King Kongs or the new SoShine 5500mah cells. Never tried Kongs but am happy I gave them a shot.


----------



## stephenk (Jun 27, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> After 5 weeks of shipping time I finally got my L6!!! What a beast! I chose the 4000mah high amp King Kong cells very carefully for length. The threads and O ring were dry as bone when I got it so thankfully I have lots of Nyogel on hand. Man this thing is crazy bright! Build quality seems pretty good as well. For such a high powered light I am surprised they did not go with 2x32650's. I like the mode spacing well done! I wish it had the Convoy logo on the side. Despite the L6's crazy output it does not throw near as well as my 2200 lumen ET MX25L2 which I found kind of surprising but hey for what you pay you get a LOT! As for cells I have seen a few YT vids from users that think they got a bad light but are using cells that are to long. It was the King Kongs or the new SoShine 5500mah cells. Never tried Kongs but am happy I gave them a shot.


 There is a long thread on BLF which contains discussion on why 26650s were used over 32650s. The latter are still not particularly mainstream and difficult to obtain in some countries. This would probably limit sales. 

Due the OP reflector, the L6 appears to be designed to have a good compromise between flood and throw which it excels at. There is also no donut hotspot (at more than 1m). The forthcoming smooth reflector will make it optionally more throwy.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 29, 2016)

Understood. I frequent BLF as well. While a smooth reflector for the L6 would be interesting its a lock there would be a dark hole in the middle of the beam. Happy with the stonkingly high output as it is. Have yet to take the L6 out along the Potomac to really test it out. My neighbor is a cop who works odd hours and in no way likes it when I light up my large back yard with my high output stuff when he is trying to sleep. Soooo....the weather is good today will give the river a shot.

As for 32650's all I know is FeiLong makes them and they are what comprise the 2x32650 battery pack in my MX25L2. The cells hold their charge unlike any other cell I have ever experienced. Do understand the economics behind the 2x26650 decision though. The L6 is surprisingly well made gave it a very close inspection.


----------



## Ranger007 (Jul 10, 2016)

Great review and pics. 

What is the run time on turbo, high, etc


----------



## stephenk (Jul 10, 2016)

Ranger007 said:


> Great review and pics.
> 
> What is the run time on turbo, high, etc


I've not had the chance to test the run times, in fact when charging after nights out light painting, I've yet to run my Keeppower 5200mAh 26650s below 3.8V. 
The mode currents are - low 50mA, mid 200mA, high 1700mA, turbo 5000mA. The light is current controlled.
From that, the approximate run times can be calculated e.g. 5200mAh cells should provide just over 1 hour of runtime on turbo, around 3 hours on high, 26 hours on mid, 100+ hours on low. Given that the light cuts off around 3V, then the actual capacity used may be slightly less than the cells rated capacity.


----------



## CYMac (Jul 12, 2016)

nice review, the more I use the light now the more I like it. I took it to a park and was playing around, and I was totally impressed by the beam of this thing considering the price of this monster. It's a great security light, and I wish they have a stronger bezel or something, but I will have to test this bezel and smash some cans with it to know if it is good enough lol. Still, very impressive as a budget light, definitely not a "cheapo".


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 14, 2016)

lost the dang tactical ring Im PO'd. Aside from that my god this thing is an utter flame thrower


----------



## stephenk (Jul 14, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> lost the dang tactical ring Im PO'd. Aside from that my god this thing is an utter flame thrower


Just contact Simon from Convoy and I'm sure he'll help with replacing your tactical ring.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 14, 2016)

Great light. 

I also wondered about the 32650s vs 26650s, I've got two Mag Mods that run on 32650s, ~3 years and still fully charged on the first one. Yeah and Feilongs are the only ones I've come across. I did have a Mac's triple triple with high output, the MKNE 26650s IMRs didn't do justice to the light, the Feilong 32650s were NOTICEABLY brighter.


----------



## Vol (Sep 23, 2016)

Has anyone found a USA domestic source for the proper length Keeppower 5200 batteries for this light?


----------



## liteboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> Has anyone found a USA domestic source for the proper length Keeppower 5200 batteries for this light?


Adventure sport flashlights, VOBs site has em for the L6 he sells on there as well.


----------



## beggindogs (Sep 26, 2016)

My Nitecore TM16 has gotten me hooked on big throwers. But budget speaks and I'm torn between the L6 and the Thorfire S70. If anyone has or has had both I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Sep 27, 2016)

beggindogs said:


> My Nitecore TM16 has gotten me hooked on big throwers. But budget speaks and I'm torn between the L6 and the Thorfire S70. If anyone has or has had both I'd appreciate any input.



The L6 is not a throw monster with it's quad die emitter and orange peel reflector. Don't know about the other one...


----------



## Koam (Sep 27, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> The L6 is not a throw monster with it's quad die emitter and smooth reflector. Don't know about the other one...




Smooth?


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Sep 27, 2016)

Koam said:


> Smooth?




DOH, thanks Koam. I'll edit my post.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone know if the keepower protected 26650 5200 mah (71.1mm length) will be good for this light? Thanks.


----------



## Wendee (Sep 28, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Anyone know if the keepower protected 26650 5200 mah (71.1mm length) will be good for this light? Thanks.



Simon at Convoy says to use the 2015 version of the Keeppower 26650 batteries that are 69.5mm in length. I would order the shorter ones as the longer ones (71.1mm) might not fit , or they might get damaged by the spring. 

You can order the recommended batteries from China but it's taking them forever to get sent to me.
Ordered from Banggood
Order date: September 15 (two weeks ago)
Date shipped: September 20
NL Post Tracking status: "The item is pre-advised". This was the first update and it hasn't changed so it seems my package is sitting around somewhere in China.

*Notice: **69.5mm Keeppower batteries found at USA online store:* I contacted Illumination Supply (Illumn.com) today who is the authorized North American dealer for Keeppower. They're in the USA. They have ordered and are expecting a shipment of the 69.5mm protected Keeppower 26650 (2015) batteries. I'm going to order my spare/backup set from Illumn.com. I'm hoping they'll be available for sale soon.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 28, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Simon at Convoy says to use the 2015 version of the Keeppower 26650 batteries that are 69.5mm in length. I would order the shorter ones as the longer ones (71.1mm) might not fit , or they might get damaged by the spring.
> 
> You can order the recommended batteries from China but it's taking them forever to get sent to me.
> Ordered from Banggood
> ...


 OK thanks for the info, I will check with illumn.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone know if a nitecore um20 will charge 26650's. Apparently nitecorestore lists it as compatible but other sites don't list that size. Thanks.


----------



## stephenk (Sep 29, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Anyone know if a nitecore um20 will charge 26650's. Apparently nitecorestore lists it as compatible but other sites don't list that size. Thanks.


According to this review by HKJ, the answer seems to be no. 
http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Nitecore UM20 UK.html


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 29, 2016)

stephenk said:


> According to this review by HKJ, the answer seems to be no.
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Nitecore UM20 UK.html


Thank you.


----------



## beggindogs (Sep 29, 2016)

They are 71mm. Too long??


liteboy said:


> Adventure sport flashlights, VOBs site has em for the L6 he sells on there as well.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Sep 29, 2016)

beggindogs said:


> They are 71mm. Too long??



Yeah, Adventure Sport does not have the 69.5mm last I checked.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 29, 2016)

Anybody use the fenix 26650's in this light (70.5 mm)


----------



## boyka (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the review. The tailstand picture is very cool 
I read there are many people using liitokala with connector or magnet.
Which one is better for flat top batteries? connector or magnet?


----------



## Wendee (Sep 30, 2016)

boyka said:


> Thanks for the review. The tailstand picture is very cool
> I read there are many people using liitokala with connector or magnet.
> Which one is better for flat top batteries? connector or magnet?



You mean they're using unprotected 26650 batteries in series and adding magnets to the mix? They're pretty brave. Wow. oo:


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 30, 2016)

boyka said:


> Thanks for the review. The tailstand picture is very cool
> I read there are many people using liitokala with connector or magnet.
> Which one is better for flat top batteries? connector or magnet?



If you have a soldering iron a bit of solder will be best


----------



## vadimax (Oct 1, 2016)

Why not to use IMR unprotected ones? This chemistry is a bit safer and not the cheapest cells are capable of 5200 mAh capacity.


----------



## Hot Brass (Oct 1, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Anybody use the fenix 26650's in this light (70.5 mm)



I hope so! I bought these (Fenix) before I saw battery length problems with the L6...I have one coming.HB


----------



## firsttothescene (Oct 2, 2016)

Hot Brass said:


> I hope so! I bought these (Fenix) before I saw battery length problems with the L6...I have one coming.HB


70.5 should be alright hey if the max supposedly is 70. What's .5 more.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 2, 2016)

Wait... how are the cell sizes varying so much? I thought 26650 designated the cell has to be exactly 65mm long?


----------



## firsttothescene (Oct 2, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Wait... how are the cell sizes varying so much? I thought 26650 designated the cell has to be exactly 65mm long?


+1


----------



## stephenk (Oct 3, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Wait... how are the cell sizes varying so much? I thought 26650 designated the cell has to be exactly 65mm long?


"Standardised" Li-ion cell sizes are not that standardised. In addition, the design of the protection circuit, and number of wrappings can also have significant effects on cell size.


----------



## firsttothescene (Oct 3, 2016)

L6 arrived today (5 days from China to Wisconsin!), sadly no batteries yet. Waiting on the 2015 keeppowers to arrive at illumn. Unless anyone knows where to get them elsewhere?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 3, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> L6 arrived today (5 days from China to Wisconsin!), sadly no batteries yet. Waiting on the 2015 keeppowers to arrive at illumn. Unless anyone knows where to get them elsewhere?



I bought mine 2015 keeppowers at Banggood. They did quite a while to arrive, so you might be better off waiting for them to arrive in the states.


----------



## firsttothescene (Oct 3, 2016)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I bought mine 2015 keeppowers at Banggood. They did quite a while to arrive, so you might be better off waiting for them to arrive in the states.



Thanks. Do you think the fenix would work as well (70.5 mm)


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 3, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> Thanks. Do you think the fenix would work as well (70.5 mm)



I think someone said that they would, but I wanted to get the ones that were recommended for the light itself. I will say, I just charged them up and used it for a minute and I couldn't be more impressed!!!!!!! The L6 has the smoothest beam I have ever seen! I'm gonna test it later on tonight in my homemade lightbox and compare it to my Nitecore TM03.


----------



## firsttothescene (Oct 3, 2016)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I think someone said that they would, but I wanted to get the ones that were recommended for the light itself. I will say, I just charged them up and used it for a minute and I couldn't be more impressed!!!!!!! The L6 has the smoothest beam I have ever seen! I'm gonna test it later on tonight in my homemade lightbox and compare it to my Nitecore TM03.


I can't wait to fire mine up.


----------



## gammaray1965 (Oct 16, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> Great light.
> 
> I also wondered about the 32650s vs 26650s, I've got two Mag Mods that run on 32650s, ~3 years and still fully charged on the first one. Yeah and Feilongs are the only ones I've come across. I did have a Mac's triple triple with high output, the MKNE 26650s IMRs didn't do justice to the light, the Feilong 32650s were NOTICEABLY brighter.



Hi nfetterly!

I see that you have some maglites that use the 32650's. I have a few Mag's myself and was thinking on modifying them with led's. I had made some aluminum heat sinks years back on my lathe when I did a few mods to the C and D sizes. That was when the seoul emitters were considered bright back then..hehehe.. I actually want to get back into doing some mods, perhaps using the high lumen output crees. I haven't looked at the dimensions on the 32650's, but perhaps you can tell me if they would fit in a mag, or do I need to bore out the inside a little. Thanks!


----------



## iamlucky13 (Oct 16, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Wait... how are the cell sizes varying so much? I thought 26650 designated the cell has to be exactly 65mm long?



26650 describes only the unprotected cell. The protected battery has a very small (coin-sized) circuit board stuck on one end that cuts off discharging below a certain voltage and charging above a certain voltage. That adds a couple mm, depending on the manufacturer. You don't see it because it's hidden by the wrapper, and metal plated on the exposed end to provide an electrical contact.


----------



## Vol (Oct 18, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> 26650 describes only the unprotected cell. The protected battery has a very small (coin-sized) circuit board stuck on one end that cuts off discharging below a certain voltage and charging above a certain voltage. That adds a couple mm, depending on the manufacturer. You don't see it because it's hidden by the wrapper, and metal plated on the exposed end to provide an electrical contact.



Not actually almost all non protected 26650 batteries are over 65mm

The designer of this light dropped the ball when it was designed and recommended for a protected cell...specifically saying a keeppower protected 26650 that is mysteriously 69.5mm

I call this light a scam.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 18, 2016)

I wonder how often do you see differently discharged batteries in a pair? Why do you try to shove unshovable? I guess a couple of good quality IMRs (they are always unprotected) would settle the size problem forever.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 18, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Wait... how are the cell sizes varying so much? I thought 26650 designated the cell has to be exactly 65mm long?



They are 65 mm long initially. But when you attach protection circuit, they are no more.


----------



## Vol (Oct 18, 2016)

vadimax said:


> They are 65 mm long initially. But when you attach protection circuit, they are no more.



The protection circuit has nothing to do with it. Have you shopped for a 26650 lately...unprotected?


----------



## gammaray1965 (Oct 18, 2016)

Vol said:


> Not actually almost all non protected 26650 batteries are over 65mm
> 
> The designer of this light dropped the ball when it was designed and recommended for a protected cell...specifically saying a keeppower protected 26650 that is mysteriously 69.5mm
> 
> I call this light a scam.



Why would you say this light is a scam? The battery specs on this Convoy L6 can accept a maximum length of 70mm. The KeepPower 26650's I have seen are 69.5mm and most of the other brands of 26650 are on average around 68mm. Perhaps you have the OP confused with the manufacturer!


----------



## stephenk (Oct 18, 2016)

gammaray1965 said:


> Why would you say this light is a scam? The battery specs on this Convoy L6 can accept a maximum length of 70mm. The KeepPower 26650's I have seen are 69.5mm and most of the other brands of 26650 are on average around 68mm. Perhaps you have the OP confused with the manufacturer!


Vol seems to have deleted his unjustified "scam" comments. 

It has to be considered that in a two cell tube, the springs have to cope with double the variation in allowable cell sizes. In this case 10mm. Thus due to engineering principles there will be a limited length range (5mm) of suitable cells. I personally had no problem getting hold of the 69.5mm Keeppower 5200mAh protected 26650 cells in Australia.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Oct 18, 2016)

stephenk said:


> Vol seems to have deleted his unjustified "scam" comments...





Vol said:


> Not actually almost all non protected 26650 batteries are over 65mm
> 
> The designer of this light dropped the ball when it was designed and recommended for a protected cell...specifically saying a keeppower protected 26650 that is mysteriously 69.5mm
> 
> I call this light a scam.


It's still there. 

You make a good point about the battery differences being multipled. However, more cells are readily available in the 68-72mm range, so I think it would've been better for it to work in that range instead of 65-70mm. Still a great light and not a scam, but could've been a little bit better.


----------



## stephenk (Oct 18, 2016)

eraursls1984 said:


> It's still there.
> 
> You make a good point about the battery differences being multipled. However, more cells are readily available in the 68-72mm range, so I think it would've been better for it to work in that range instead of 65-70mm. Still a great light and not a scam, but could've been a little bit better.


I should have looked up a few posts higher to the unecessary comment. 

The current battery length range allows for most unprotected and most (but not all) protected. Had the design allowed for the longest protected cells available then it may have ruled out most unprotected cells. So I think Convoy's choice was made carefully. Unfortunately I don't think that Convoy were aware that the newer shorter Keeppowers were not readily available at many retailers who still had old stock of the longer version.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Oct 18, 2016)

Vol said:


> Not actually almost all non protected 26650 batteries are over 65mm



Hmmm...good to know.

I guess lithium-ion cylindrical sizes are more of a loose nomenclature system then, rather than an actual standard. Alkaline sizes, in contrast, seem to be defined +/- 0.5mm.

One of the numerous reasons lithium ions aren't quite ready for the general public, I guess.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 18, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I wonder how often do you see differently discharged batteries in a pair? Why do you try to shove unshovable? I guess a couple of good quality IMRs (they are always unprotected) would settle the size problem forever.


 When you do you won't be happy. Buying good batteries helps, but many Li-Ion batteries show a cell-to-cell variation that could cause an issue as they age and the capacity difference widens. Just do the right thing and use protected cells for this series configuration... why shove? .... why not be safe?


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the review Stephen :thumbsup:

I have a few of the SMO reflectors for the L6 I'm giving away here if anyone is interested.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...O-Reflectors!-GIVE-AWAY&p=4987233#post4987233


----------



## firsttothescene (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone know if the l6 lense is ar coated on both sides? I had it out because the inside was somewhat dirty when I received it and I don't remember which side was facing out? Thanks.


----------



## funkyman909 (Dec 3, 2016)

I couldn't seem to find any forum on batteries so i thought i might as well ask here. I ordered a convoy L6 from bang good along with the proper keeppower batteries, anyways long story short the flash light arrived and the batteries never came. Im dying to use my first high quality light but I cant. Does anyone have suggestions for where I should buy another set, or another good brand of 26650's that work with this light as well??

Edit: I did find a site called illumn.com and they say that they have them for 9 dollars a piece... It seems too good to be true. Does anyone know if this site is trust worthy?


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Dec 3, 2016)

Illumn is a rock solid, trustworthy place to buy from. Make sure you get the 69.5mm cells, sounds like you already know that.

In the mean time you could rig a couple 18650s like I did here. Obviously you need to be extremely careful, but you will get to fire up your light.


----------



## funkyman909 (Dec 3, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Illumn is a rock solid, trustworthy place to buy from. Make sure you get the 69.5mm cells, sounds like you already know that.
> 
> In the mean time you could rig a couple 18650s like I did here. Obviously you need to be extremely careful, but you will get to fire up your light.



I am like hard core flashlight virgin so sadly I don't have any 18650's like most of you.. :/  haha thank you though I appreciate the help!


----------



## grass disaster (Dec 3, 2016)

got mine from there along with a charger(and fit). came in about 3-4 days.

batteries work perfect.


----------



## funkyman909 (Dec 3, 2016)

http://www.illumn.com/26650-keeppower-5200mah-protected-high-discharge-flat-top.html 

these batteries ^ say that they are the new 69.5mm but in some of the reviews people are saying they received the old 71mm... im not sure if they just ordered the wrong ones ((the reviws are a year to half a year old)) or if they used to have the old batteries stocked under the same url. I posed a question so perhaps I shall wait for a response from the site. :shakehead


----------



## grass disaster (Dec 3, 2016)

funkyman909 said:


> http://www.illumn.com/26650-keeppower-5200mah-protected-high-discharge-flat-top.html
> 
> these batteries ^ say that they are the new 69.5mm but in some of the reviews people are saying they received the old 71mm... im not sure if they just ordered the wrong ones ((the reviws are a year to half a year old)) or if they used to have the old batteries stocked under the same url. I posed a question so perhaps I shall wait for a response from the site. :shakehead



just order them. i just bought mine like 4 days ago. got them yesterday. 

i'm like 5 days behind you lol. i just ordered the same light. I'm totally new to this all too

ordered the vp2.
charge 3.6 - 1A


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 3, 2016)

Keep us posted on the length of the cells you actually get. I got the old 71.5mm 5200mah protected 26650's they are such a tight fit in my L6 the positive end of one of the cells dented inward when I screwed the tail cap down tight. But yes the VP2 is an above average lithium ion only charger. Just leave it at the 3.6v setting unless you get some cells that dictate otherwise. Charge them at the full 1 amp setting. You could charge them at 2 amps with zero ill effects if you had a charger that charged at that rate. 5200mah is a LOT of capacity. Even on the full 1 amp setting you are looking at roughly 4 hours or more to charge.


----------



## NICSAK (Dec 4, 2016)

I ordered a set of the 69.5 from illumn last weekend and received the correct ones (not 71.5). They work great in the L6. They are a little snug diameter wise though but do fit.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 4, 2016)

I might be wrong, but why are you so afraid of unprotected IMRs? All you need is timely check of battery voltage to avoid the weaker cell over discharge. Having a good DMM, I enjoy battery checking


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2016)

because GearBest specifically states to use protected cells for safeties sake. It was either GB or Convoy themselves cannot remember which but I err on the side of caution...


----------



## NICSAK (Dec 4, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I might be wrong, but why are you so afraid of unprotected IMRs? All you need is timely check of battery voltage to avoid the weaker cell over discharge. Having a good DMM, I enjoy battery checking



That's actually all I use in my lights as well. Almost all unprotected. I got the protected for when I let my dad use it[emoji4]


----------



## funkyman909 (Dec 7, 2016)

grass disaster said:


> just order them. i just bought mine like 4 days ago. got them yesterday.
> 
> i'm like 5 days behind you lol. i just ordered the same light. I'm totally new to this all too
> 
> ...


Haha thats awesome man! I hope you're enjoying the light.


----------



## dustynell (Dec 18, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> After 5 weeks of shipping time I finally got my L6!!! What a beast! I chose the 4000mah high amp King Kong cells very carefully for length. The threads and O ring were dry as bone when I got it so thankfully I have lots of Nyogel on hand. Man this thing is crazy bright! Build quality seems pretty good as well. For such a high powered light I am surprised they did not go with 2x32650's. I like the mode spacing well done! I wish it had the Convoy logo on the side. Despite the L6's crazy output it does not throw near as well as my 2200 lumen ET MX25L2 which I found kind of surprising but hey for what you pay you get a LOT! As for cells I have seen a few YT vids from users that think they got a bad light but are using cells that are to long. It was the King Kongs or the new SoShine 5500mah cells. Never tried Kongs but am happy I gave them a shot.



4000mah high amp King Kong cells fit just fine or a bit snug? (ah, never mind, I found the answer in one of your later posts. =) 

thank you


----------



## OttaMattaPia (Feb 18, 2017)

I just bought this light. Arrives Monday.
This photograph is part of what sold me on it hands down....love this photo!

The batteries for it already arrived...2 x AWT 5200mAh 45A cells (65mm length)

Now that I have a Convoy C8, Convoy L6, a bunch of smaller 400lm LED flashlights and several 500lm Headlamps ...I'm hard pressed to find another light I need (or actually want).


----------



## stephenk (Feb 18, 2017)

^ glad that my photo influenced your purchase. Hope you enjoy your L6 !


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Feb 18, 2017)

I would say that pic accurately represents the output of the L6 if you are in pitch black woods. It really is astounding. :thumbsup:


----------



## OttaMattaPia (Feb 18, 2017)

stephenk said:


> ^ glad that my photo influenced your purchase. Hope you enjoy your L6 !




Yes it did. Thanks for posting it.
Turned that pitch black forest into friendly warm daylight


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 20, 2017)

After recently purchasing this light, I was really amazed that you can have big light in a price that is pocket friendly. Just have to use protected cells and be careful if the light gets too hot.

Initial concerns, I just wish it would throw more. 

Tried and tested Enook 26650 protected flat top circuit, have seen that keeppower cells are specifically designed for this light. (shorter 26650)


----------



## novarider (Feb 21, 2017)

What is the advertised throw distance for this light? Couldn't find it listed anywhere


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 21, 2017)

roadkill1109 said:


> After recently purchasing this light, I was really amazed that you can have big light in a price that is pocket friendly.



Can you provide an example of your pocket carry?


----------



## tntsui (Feb 22, 2017)

I got this light two months ago. It is really a great one, both in size and performance. I love it. It would be much better if its anodizing is improved to some what like mil III specifications. 

Once it was carried with other lights in my backpack, because of my careless packing, after a journey, some of its finishing near the tailcap was removed a lot by colliding with other small lights with higher grade of anodizing.


----------



## G. I. (Feb 22, 2017)

OttaMattaPia said:


>




Isn't that too much too close? I'd prefer less spill, more throw.


----------



## stephenk (Feb 22, 2017)

G. I. said:


> Isn't that too much too close? I'd prefer less spill, more throw.


This light is a flooder, so does its job well! (Though it also throws reasonably well just through brute force). 
If you want a thrower, then look elsewhere.


----------



## grioces (Apr 22, 2017)

Late to the party here but just ordered smooth reflector to see how it affects throw.


----------



## stephenk (Apr 23, 2017)

grioces said:


> Late to the party here but just ordered smooth reflector to see how it affects throw.


Cool, please show us a beam shot if you get the chance.


----------



## grioces (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello. Sorry for delay. Ordered reflector from Ebay merchant/China, long wait. Pluses: well made, good fit and quality. As for beam forget it. Dark center, rings, loss of throw, really ugly result. Stock reflector is the way to go I guess unless you are talented enough to reposition the emitter. I have it if ne1 wants it

Gerry


----------



## chaosdsm (Jun 24, 2017)

grioces said:


> Hello. Sorry for delay. Ordered reflector from Ebay merchant/China, long wait. Pluses: well made, good fit and quality. As for beam forget it. Dark center, rings, loss of throw, really ugly result. Stock reflector is the way to go I guess unless you are talented enough to reposition the emitter. I have it if ne1 wants it
> 
> 
> Gerry


You have to modify the smooth reflector - Mountain Electronics (mtnelectronics.com) tells how: 


> This smooth reflector along with a dedomed emitter or XP-L HI is what you need to build an L6 "thrower". *Warning: without modifying the reflector base, you will be disappointed in the resulting beam.* *A good beam can be achieved with this reflector, but it requires some work and tuning.*
> Here are my steps to achieving good focus with this reflector using a domeless emitter:
> 
> 1> Ensure that your solder joints are flat and smooth. You need a flat surface so that the reflector can sit down as far as possible. Use 22 AWG wire (18 AWG is too large to get flat enough).
> ...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 24, 2017)

SCEMan said:


> Can you provide an example of your pocket carry?



I think he is saying the price of the light is pocket friendly(not outrageously expensive), not that the light is pocket carry friendly. I have both a black & a silver L6 and can't wait to get to Kennedy Meadows in the Sierra Nevada mountains to show just how much these lights can "really light up" the mountains. Not meaning to go off topic to far, has anyone had an L-2 next to their L-6 for comparison?


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 25, 2017)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I think he is saying the price of the light is pocket friendly(not outrageously expensive), not that the light is pocket carry friendly.



OK that makes more sense (i.e., wallet-friendly). Was hoping to see a pocket friendly carry example though


----------



## light-modder (Jun 25, 2017)

I have used an L6 and then an L2. Had to take turns with them so they weren't on at the same time but the difference was apparent. The distance wasn't huge maybe a little more than 50 yards at the farthest point. At this relatively short distance I much preferred the L6 as did my non flashaholic friend that I was showing them to.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 14, 2017)

I tried the single cell L2 body with the L6 head and two 18350 cells-works awesome!


----------



## Dave Youngman (Aug 5, 2017)

W/out reading EVERY post ... my only crit is the location of the on/off switch. The flashlight is too big to be considered a "TAC" light so the switch and mode buttons - IMHO- should be together below the head/reflector. I find it a tad frustrating to have to go to the base to turn it on and then search for the mode switch at the other end to change outputs. If they were side by side it would be as AWESOME as the massive light output & the price.


----------



## geokite (Aug 5, 2017)

Agreed about the tail switch!


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 11, 2017)

Seriously considering picking up one of these. 

I’ve seen conflicting descriptions... is the tailcap reverse or forward clickie?


----------



## stephenk (Nov 11, 2017)

sween1911 said:


> Seriously considering picking up one of these.
> 
> I’ve seen conflicting descriptions... is the tailcap reverse or forward clickie?


Forward.


----------



## fneuf (Dec 2, 2017)

It might seem like a silly question, but how would the L6 react if feeded by NiMh C cells?


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 2, 2017)

There would not be enough voltage so it would not turn on. Unless you are thinking of making an extension tube to fit quite a few more in there.


----------



## fneuf (Dec 2, 2017)

That's the answer I was afraid of. And as it is 26650 based, and not 32650, there's no way of using any AA adapters. Maybe AAA (10440?) adapters?

And is there an extension tube for the L6, if someone would like to use 3 or 4x26650 ?


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 2, 2017)

You best bet would just use Li-Ion or avoid this light. The driver was specifically designed around 6-8.4v or exactly two Li-ion. It also has a very high draw high mode of 5 amps which no AA NiMH will support due to voltage sag. 4 NiMH won't support enough voltage period


----------



## stephenk (Dec 4, 2017)

fneuf said:


> That's the answer I was afraid of. And as it is 26650 based, and not 32650, there's no way of using any AA adapters. Maybe AAA (10440?) adapters?
> 
> And is there an extension tube for the L6, if someone would like to use 3 or 4x26650 ?


If you want the optimal power density in flashlights you need to use Li-ion.


----------



## fneuf (Dec 4, 2017)

I know, but trying to match conveniency of use and decent output result. I intend to offer it and trying to see if I can avoid to deliver a "Li-Ion cell 101" training with it


----------



## MoTec (Dec 23, 2017)

I received this light about a month ago and the more I use it the more impressed I am. I'm using it with the KeepPower 26650 (69.5mm long versions).

It's really my first 'modern' light other than a couple Coast 10440 lights that showed me how outdated my old Maglight was. This thread, along with some other information, elsewhere, is what lead me to purchase the light.

Thanks to everyone for all the good information!


----------

